# Flys!



## Aseeral (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been feeding my puppy his meals outside when the weather is nice since he drags his whole pieces out of his bowl. Hoping this would help me have less clean up afterwards, but now where I feed him outside there are swarms of flys! Anyone else have this issue and how do you deal with them? What's a good way to get rid of them?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You can feed inside somewhere in a designated spot, like on a towel, or in a crate. Mine eat inside on tile floors so it's easy to clean.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

We put a towel down for our dog. When we first started we found which spot she would want to eat in and then put the towel down there, then she started to associate the towel with 'oh, I eat here".


----------

